# Quick & Easy Planer/Jointer Rolling Stand



## MrSamNC

As some of you know, I have a small workshop (12x16), so every square foot really matters. Today I tackled the immediate problem of having to keep moving the planer and jointer around from surface to surface to work in the shop--very annoying. A couple of hours and 2x4s later produced the below combo-stand. It's not permanent or perfect, but it finally gets them out of the way! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tman1

Very nice. I did something similar with 2x4s and plywood. Except I made mine lower to the ground. It makes it nice because it can tuck under other tools. But it is a pain to have to sit on the floor to plane wood.


----------



## Woodwart

A joint rolling stand? I just used my fingers and palms.

Oh, er...


----------

